# الأرضيات الخشبية



## علي رياض التميمي (1 أغسطس 2009)

* الأرضيات الخشبية*

*تركب الأرضيات الخشبية للغرف للحصول على أسطح مستوية ناعمة الملمس طويلة العمر عازلة للرطوبة والحرارة والكهرباء حسنة المظهر حيث يتفنن أخصائيين المهنة في عمل هذه الأرضيات والعناية بها وكشطها ودهانها وإظهار تجزيعات أخشابها وتوليفها مع بعضها ، وتنقسم أعمال الأرضيات الخشبية إلى ثلاثة أنواع رئيسية:*
*أرضيات خشبية من ألواح موسكي مفرزة تسمى بالأرضيات السويد.*
*أرضيات خشبية من باركيه مسمار.*
*أرضيات خشبية من باركيه لصق.*
*وقبل تحديد تلك الأنواع ا من الأرضيات الثلاثة يلزم التنويه عن ضرورة الانتهاء من أعمال بطانة البياض والضهارة إن وجدت قبل الشروع في عمل الأرضيات الخشبية بكافة أنواعها لأن سقوط الأسمنت والجير على الأخشاب يؤثر على لونها ونظافتها وخاصة على الأرضيات الباركيه بكافة أنواعها فتحدث بقع غامقة اللون لايمكن إزالتها.*
*(1) مراحل تركيب الأرضيات الخشبية من ألواح الموسكي (السويد)*

*وهي تشمل مراحل تنفيذية متتابعة يمكن اختصارها فيما يلي:*
*(أ) نظافة الأرضية حتى مستوى الخرسانة المسلحة وإزالة جميع مخلفات المون والردش من سطح الغرفة قبل البدء فيها والاهتمام بإزالة جميع المواد العضوية التي يمكن أن تتسبب في تآكل الخشب وتعفنه.*
*(ب) تجهيز مراين خشبية من الخشب الموسكي تسمى علفات قطاع 2×2 أو 2.5×2.5 بوصة بأطوال تتناسب مع طول الغرفة وتكون أطوالها مستقيمة غير معوجة أو منحنية يتم دهانها وجهين بمادة عازلة كالبيتومين السائل المخفف أو السيروبلاست على البارد ويمكن دهان ثلاثة أوجه منها أو الأربعة كاملة ويمكن أن تنص المواصفات على ترك السطح العلوي بدون دهان وهو الملاصق لألواح تجليد الأرضية.*
*(ج) يتم عمل تحليقة خشبية أو خنزيرة بدائر الحوائط من قطاع المراين تثبت بخوابير خشبية أو بكانات حديدية داخل الحوائط ويحبش عليها كل 1متر وذلك بعد أخذ شرب يحدد منسوب الأرضية النهائي من وجه بلاط الأرضيات أو من مستوى آخر درجة في سلم الدور نفسه بحيث يقل عند منسوب ضهر التحليقة الخشبية والمراين أو العلفات بمقدار سمك خشب تجليد الأرضية وهو 2.5سم.*
*(د) تبدأ عملية تركيب وتفصيل العلفات على منسوب التحليقة الخشبية ويكون رصها في خطوط مستقيمة متوازية عكس اتجاه تجاليد الألواح الخشبية العلوية على أن تكون المسافة بين محور المرينة عن الأخرى من 60:40سم حسب أبعاد الغرفة وحسب سمك المراين وطبيعة الأرض والبعد الشائع في الاستخدام بين محاور المراين هو 45سم ويتم تثبيت المراين في التحليقة أو الخنزيرة الخشبية السابق عملها.*
*(هـ) يتم عمل دكم خشبية من نفس قطاع المراين تربط المراين العرضية بشكل غير متصل بحيث تعمل دكمة كل امتر مخلوفة بين كل صف وآخر توضع كل منها في مكانها ثم تسمر بدق مسمار في جانب المرينتين المتقابلتين من الجنب.*
*(و) يتم مراجعة منسوب وجه العلفات بالقدة الخشب أو الألومنيوم وبميزان المياه أو عن طريق شد خيط على شربين متقابلين بالغرفة وقياس البعد بين الخيط والعلفات ويجب التأكد من تحميل جميع المراين على الخرسانة مباشرة على أن يتم ملء أي فراغ بين المراين والخرسانة بخوابير خشبية ترتكز المراين عليها.*
*(ز) يمكن تقوية جميع العلفات بعد ضبط مناسيبها واستوائها مع بعضها من خلال فرد مجموعة من الشنابر الصاج عليها بحيث تغطي سطح العلفات وتنزل على جوانبها حتى مستوى خرسانة الأرضية وتسمر في الوجه والجوانب ثم تصب بؤج صغيرة من الخرسانة العادية عليها لتثبيتها عن أي حركة رأسية.*
*(ح) يتم ردم جميع الفراغات الموجودة بين العلفات والدكم بالرمل النظيف الناعم الجاف مع مراعاو الحذر من وجود أي مواد غريبة كالجير أو المون المخمرة أو الردش ويجب أن ينخفض مستوى الردم عن الوجه العلوي للمراين بمقدار 1سم حتى يمكن تهوية الرضية من أسفلها ويمكن رش بودرة من مادة مضادة للحشرات الزاحفة فوق طبقة الرمل لمنع وصول الحشرات إليها.*
*(ط) يتم تركيب ألواح تجليد الموسكي المفرز في اتجاه طول الغرفة بحيث تبدأ من مدخل الغرفة حتى نهايتها وتكون عكس اتجاه المراين ويثبت أول لوح مجاور للحائط وموازياً تماماً له بحيث يكون بروز الإفريز في اتجاه الحائط بينما فراغ الإفريز نحو الغرفة ثم يدق مسمار مائل يسمى (أراشللي) داخل إفريز اللوح ثم يوضع اللوح الثاني لتركيب الإفريز داحل الأول ويدق عليه حتى يتم تسديد المسافة فيما بينها حتى تنتهي الغرفة بالكامل وغالباً ما تكون مقاسات ألواح التجليد الموسكي ذات قطاع 1×4 أو 1×5 بوصة وأطوالها تختلف حسب الطلـب وتحسب بالقدم.*
*(ي) يتم كشط الأرضية الخشبية بالمكشطة الكهربائية بداية من الصنفرة الخشنة إلى الناعمة بشكل تدريجي طولياً وعرضياً حتى تتساوى جميع ألواح الموسكي وتكون ناعمة الملمس.*
*(ك) يتم تركيب جميع الوزرات على الحوائط من الخشب الموسكي أو الزان أو الأرو حسب الرسومات وحسب نوع الارضية المستخدمة قطاع 1×4 أو 1×5 أو 1×6 بوصة وتكون ذات حلية من جانب واحد ويتم تثبيتها بالحائط بالخوابير الخشبية والمسامير المخبأة.*
*(ل) مرحلة الدهان وتتم مراحله على التتابع التالي:*
*فهي تبدأ بمادة الهاربريت أو ماء الأكسجين لتفتيح المسام.*
*ثم دهان الفلوت الشفاف من أجود النواع وجهين على الأقل.*
*يمكن إضافة اللون المطلوب كما يمكن تشطيب الأرضيات بالجملكة حسب المواصفات والرسومات.*
*(2) مراحل تركيب الأرضيات الخشبية من الباركيه المسمار (أرو أو زان)*

*ويتم تركيبها من أصابع باركيه تبدأ من 25×3×2سم حتى 50×5×2سم أو 50×7×2سم وهي مفرزة من جميع الجهات تركب على زاوية 45درجة في صفوف متراصة تسمى سبعات وثمانيات أو بأي شكل هندسي آخر تنص عليه الرسومات ويؤخذ في الاعتبار أن تكون نصف الكمية مفرزة يمين والنصف الآخر من الكمية مفرزة شمال ومنها الأرو والزان ، ويتم تركيب الباركيه المسمار على علفات من الخشب الموسكي بنفس الطريقة السابق شرحها في أرضيات ألواح الموسكي إلا أن الاختلاف الوحيد عنها يتمثل في تركيب ألواح طولية عكس اتجاه العلفات تسمى فلصات بدلاً من ألواح التجليد الموسكي المفرزة والفلصات عبارة عن ألواح من الخشب الموسكي ممسوحة من الوجهين غير مفرزة قطاعها 1×4 بوصة يثبت في العلفات بمسمار عمودي عليها ويترك بين اللوح والآخر مسافة قدرها سمك اللوح تتراوح من2:1سم لتهوية الأرضية ثم يتم تركيب الأرضيات الخشبية الباركيه عليها بالمسمار بالأشكال المطلوبة بالرسومات ويبدأ تركيب الباركيه بعمل كنار مجاور للحائط على هيئة صفوف متراصة من أصابع الباركيه توضع عمودية على اتجاه الحائط وتتقابل في الأركان على زاوية 45 درجة ثم يبدأ رص الباركيه التالي من منتصف أرضية الغرفة حسب الشكل المطلوب ويسمي البداية بصرة الغرفة ويمتد الباركيه إلي الجوانب حتي يتقابل مع الكنار السابق عمله ، وأحياناٌ يتم وضع فلتر رفيع أو عريض بين الكنار وباركيه الغرفة من أى نوع من الأخشاب الصلبة أو من نفس نوع الأرضية المستخدمة أو من خشب الماهوجني . هذا ويتم عمل جميع المراحل التالية لتركيب الباركيه من كشط ودهان وتركيب وزر طبقاً للبنود السابق تحديدها وتوصيفها في الأرضيات الخشبية من الألواح الموسكي المفرزة.*
*(3) مراحل تركيب الأرضيات الخشبية من الباركيه اللصق (الدوكيش)*

*يمكن توريد الباركيه الأرو أو الزان بمواصفات تسمح بلصقه على بلاط سنجابي أو على دكة من الخراسانة العادية المستوية وتورد كميات الباركيه اللصق بمقاسات صغيرة أطوالها في حدود 20سم ولا تزيد عن 25سم وعرضها من3:2سم وسمكها من 8مم الى 1.5سم وهى غير مفرزة ممسوحة من وجه واحد وأحياناً يورد الباركيه اللصق على شكل مجموعات متراصة ملصوقة على ورق برسومات معينة يتم لصق الباركيه والورق لأعلى ثم يتم ازالته بعد جفاف الباركيه، وبشكل عام يتم تركيب الأرضيات الباركيه اللصق على المراحل الأتية:*
*تركيب أرضية من البلاط الأسمنتى أو السنجابي 20×20سم يضبط منسوبها بحيث تقل عن شرب الأرضية الأخير بمقدار سمك الباركيه وهو حوالي 1سم وينسب هذا الشرب إلى درجة السلم أو إلى منسوب أرضية الشقة وتضبط مناسيب البلاط بدقة ويتم سقي لحاماتها وخدمتها.*
*تفرش مادة اللصق من الغراء المستورد المخصص للصق الباركيه الأبيض أو الشفاف على الأرضية البلاط ويتم رص ألواح الباركيه حسب الرسومات المطلوبة على أن تكون البداية من منتصف الغرفة حتى أطرافها الخارجية ويمكن عمل كنار بداير الغرفة مثل ما هو متبع في الباركيه المسمار السابق شرحه أو اتباع أي شكل جمالي آخر.*
*يتم كشط ودهان الأرضية بعد جفافها طبقاً للمراحل السابق توضيحها في كل من الأرضيات ألواح الموسكي أو الباركيه المسمار.*
*يتم تركيب وزرات خشبية من الخشب الأرو أو الزان حسب نوع الباركيه المستخدم.*
*يتم تشطيب ودهان الأرضيات والوزرات بنفس المواصفات السابق شرحها في أرضيات الخشب الموسكي والباركيه.*


----------



## روان عبدالله رضوان (2 أغسطس 2009)

"الله يبارك بجهودك الجبارة م.علي"


----------



## احمد الجويلى (4 نوفمبر 2009)

الله عليك صراحة الموضوع يجنن


----------



## أيمن حفنى (4 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وعظم اجرك


----------



## a_a6652002 (16 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## سنيين (16 أبريل 2010)

موضوع جميل جزاك الله خير


----------

